# Bridgestone Mb Frame Id



## dychron (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello friends, I have a frame that is claimed to be a bridgestone mb, and I would love if anyone could offer any info or ideas on frame model or year.
The serial is M8A65949













































Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Try posting this in what the cool kids call the VRC forum: Vintage, Retro, Classic - Mtbr Forums

You are more likely to get some help over there.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

dychron said:


> Hello friends, I have a frame that is claimed to be a bridgestone mb, and I would love if anyone could offer any info or ideas on frame model or year.
> The serial is M8A65949
> View attachment 735899
> View attachment 735900
> ...


Yup, wrong board for this post.

But, I have one of those in the garage, complete and near stock.

1986 Bridgestone MB-1. Too bad it has been abused.


----------



## dychron (Nov 7, 2012)

Can a mod move this post to the Vintage, Retro, Classic Forums?
thanks


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That doesn't actually look like a Bridgestone mb-1 to me. The serial number, if it was a Bridgestone would put it as a 1988 which had seatstay brake mounts. The serial number also should only have one letter and the stamping looks different for the serial numbers.

The cable stops also look too close together for a 1986 mb-1.

my 2 cents.

Feel free to do more research here:

Bridgestone Bicycle Catalogue 1986 Bridgestone MB-1
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/wanted-bridgestone-1992-catalog-images-39134.html


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

The 86 mb-1 also have the cable stop on the top of the driveside chainstay, not the bottom.

edit: pics stolen from the internet.


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

With only the seat tube lug, if it's a bridgestone at all, it would be an MB-4. I believe that was the only non-lugged frame of the bunch.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, it could be this 1987 mb-3

Bridgestone Bicycle Catalogue 1987-18

or these 1988 mb-4s or 5s

[Bridgestone Bicycle Catalogue 1988-09


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

blilrat said:


> With only the seat tube lug, if it's a bridgestone at all, it would be an MB-4. I believe that was the only non-lugged frame of the bunch.


Yup, I missed that it was not lugged. Also mis-remembered that the lower-end bikes had under stay bosses after '86.


----------

